# Good songs about depression or loneliness?



## Secretaz

Do you know some good songs about depression or loneliness? Share them


----------



## Zerix

Eminem's Recovery album :b


----------



## Raulz0r

This song is so deep, you don't even need lyrics.


----------



## Aarmin

It may not be about "depression", but a true artists believes a song is however the listener prefers to interpret it.


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## meganmila

Zerix said:


> Eminem's Recovery album :b


Agreed. Talking to myself is good.


----------



## Toppington

This one is a bit iffy on the subject, but I'm tossing it in there for the hell of it. Seems fitting enough.


----------



## Zerix

Raulz0r said:


> This song is so deep, you don't even need lyrics.


Thanks for sharing THIS one, love it!


----------



## Tibble




----------



## kingfoxy

solitude by candlemass leave me alone by extreme melancholy by iced earth standing alone by tyketto lonely side of town by Y+T over and over by black sabbath.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## panic bomb

A line allows progress, a circle does not by bright eyes.

Most bright eyes songs are depressing, this one in particular.


----------



## FadeToOne

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Snail Shells

Watching this with the video makes it even worse. 




And another.


----------



## kosherpiggy

almost every joy division song


----------



## michaelgroves

Just found this beautiful song


----------



## Sovius

I think a lot of people would enjoy Schiller then.

I also enjoy this one, it is in German but "allien" means alone and I seen the music in english lyrics and it is pretty good.


----------



## Chopkinsca

_
Why does everyone feel like my enemy,
Don't want any part of depression or
Darkness, I've had enough
sick and tired, bring the sun, or I'm gone,
Or I'm gone

I'm backing out, I'm no pawn,
No mother-****ing slave to this,
Never lied
Never left
Never lived
Never loved
Never lost
Never hurt
Never worry about being me, or anyone else
Not a care, no concern, don't give a **** about
Anything__

I need to find a darkened corner,
A lightless corner,
Where it's safer and calmer,
_


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## squidd

this:


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Linkin Park: Somewhere I Belong. As I listen to this for the 151st time I was surprised just how much this song fits all of those with SA. The lyrics are more fitting than ever and I think it's the perfect song to share. Not to mention a bad-as* vid. (all of LP's vids are )


----------



## 16 Bars

(guitar solo)

they sure don't make em' like this anymore. Pretty interesting if you read what the guitarist was thinking about whilst recording this (to me) masterpiece.. very powerful!

"According to legend, George Clinton, under the influence of LSD, told Eddie Hazel during the recording session to imagine he had been told his mother was dead..."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggot_Brain_(song)


----------



## Noll

*These are the songs I like to listen to when I'm feeling down:*

_Korn - Tearjerker
Korn - Blind
Eels - The Longing
Eels - What I Have To Offer
Eels - I Need Some Sleep
Eels - Things The Grandchildren Should Know
Blackfield - Where Is My Love?
Blackfield - Pain
Blackfield - The Hole In Me
The Smiths - Asleep
The Smiths - Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me
The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?
Nine Inch Nails - Leaving Hope
Nine Inch Nails - The Persistence Of Loss
Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have
Nine Inch Nails - And All That Could Have Been
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
Smashing Pumpkins - Ugly
Nirvana - I Hate Myself And Want To Die
Radiohead - No Surprises
Radiohead - Creep
Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
Radiohead - Fitter Happier
Radiohead - Street Spirit (Fade Out)
Radiohead - How To Dissapear Completely
Radiohead - Let Down
Dantalion - Gloom And Failure
Drudkh - Only The Wind Remembers My Name
Drudkh - Twilight Aureole
Lifelover - Shallow
Lifelover - Lethargy_

*And some songs in swedish:*

_Kent - Klåparen
Kent - Beskyddaren
Kent - Ensamheten
Kent - Om Du Var Här
Kent - Dom Andra
Shining - Ett Liv Utan Mening
Shining - Livets Ändhållplats
Lifelover - Cancertid
Lifelover - Expandera
Lifelover - I Love (To Hurt) You
Lifelover - Original
Lifelover - Bitter Reflektion
Lifelover - Saltvatten (Du + Jag Vs. Tellus)
Lifelover - Besatt
Lifelover - Höstdepressioner
Lifelover - En Man I Sina Sämsta År
Lifelover - Förspel & Intrång
Lifelover - Stängt Pga Semester
Lifelover - Narcotic Devotion
Lifelover - Herrens Hand
Lifelover - Destination: Ingenstans
Lifelover - Luguber Framtid
Lifelover - Vardagsnytt
Lifelover - Mentral Central Dialog
Lifelover - Doften Av Tomhet
Lifelover - Bitterljuv Kakofoni
Apati - Syndafloden
Apati - CTRL+Z
Apati - Kemisk Kärlek
Apati - Allt Är Sig Likt
Apati - Lämna Mig Ifred
Apati - Sömnlösa Nätter
Apati - Likgiltigheternas ****station
Apati - Verklighetsflykt Är Min Verklighet
Apati - Allt Jag Aldrig Haft_


----------



## jsgt

I guess this would be more about lonliness than depression, but it strikes a nerve either way.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## leave me alone

Nothing expresses the depression and loneliness as good as black metal in my opinion


----------



## TheGecko

These lines from My Mirror Speaks by Death Cab always resonate with me



> And when my mirror speaks it never minces words
> Cause these eyes don't shine half as bright
> As they used to do and they haven't for quite a while
> 
> Cause I'm a man who hides from all that binds
> And a mess of fading lines
> And there's a tangled thread inside my head
> With nothing on either end
> 
> I always fall in love with an open door
> With a horizon on an endless sea
> As I look around the ones who were standing
> right in front of me


----------



## g0t Anxiety




----------



## Jr189

anything by sigur ros


----------



## whatevzers

Everybody Hurts by REM. Well, it helps me, anyway.


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Pennywise

"I Need You", by The Beatles. My favorite break-up song. It's catchy and light, but also melancholic and nostalgic at the same time, if that makes sense.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Machines by Biffy Clyro


----------



## iloverum

dunno how to do embed youtube videos....


----------



## Shredder

*Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence* by Dream Theater explores mental illness from the perspective of six different people.


----------



## Noely G

My Sundown by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Witchcraft

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> _
> The Smiths - Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me
> The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?
> _


Agreed.


----------



## OriginalUserName

Not all about depression/loneliness but songs to listen to when you feel that way. Hope that's what you meant.

Kasey Chambers - The Captain

Beautiful song!






Emancipator - First Snow






The Format - At The Wake (Can't believe it has so few views?)






Placebo -Every You Every Me






Also: The Kinks - I'm Not Like Everybody Else
Living On a Thin Line

Massive Attack - Teardrop

MT Eden - Oh That I Had

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek (plenty of remixes too if it's a bit slow for ya. MT Eden one is very good.)

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven

Faith Hill - There You'll Be

Feeder - Just a Day

Groove Coverage - In My Dreams
Wonderful Life

Loads more but don't know your taste in music. Didn't link them all because it would have took up loads of room and you can just youtube them anyway.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I use to listen to a lot of Mindy Smith or Cold when I was depressed.


----------



## jackdaniels2

squidd said:


> this:


thanks for the link man. amazing song


----------



## jingybopa




----------



## Layla

Amazing song


----------



## SartoriTaurus

Red House Painters. A great indie band and their songs are kind of sad, perfect for when I'm writing about something sad.


----------



## randomprecision

The Final Cut (Pink Floyd - Waters) 

Through the fish-eyed lens of tear stained eyes 
I can barely define the shape of this moment in time 
And far from flying high in clear blue skies 
I'm spiraling down to the hole in the ground where I hide. 

If you negotiate the minefield in the drive 
And beat the dogs and cheat the cold electronic eyes 
And if you make it past the shotgun in the hall, 
Dial the combination, open the priesthole 
And if I'm in I'll tell you what's behind the wall. 

There's a kid who had a big hallucination 
Making love to girls in magazines. 
He wonders if you're sleeping with your new found faith. 
Could anybody love him 
Or is it just a crazy dream? 

And if I show you my dark side 
Will you still hold me tonight? 
And if I open my heart to you 
And show you my weak side 
What would you do? 
Would you sell your story to Rolling Stone? 
Would you take the children away 
And leave me alone? 
And smile in reassurance 
As you whisper down the phone? 
Would you send me packing? 
Or would you take me home? 

Thought I oughta bare my naked feelings, 
Thought I oughta tear the curtain down. 
I held the blade in trembling hands 
Prepared to make it but just then the phone rang 
I never had the nerve to make the final cut.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## biffyclyroluver

Machines by Biffy Clyro


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Taylorshane

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ChkExqv2E


----------



## Doriis

Unkle - Lonely Soul





Elliott Smith - Between The Bars


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Starstuff13

for ex-lovers only, black tambourine
and all that could have been, nine inch nails
hurt, nine inch nails
and if you want beautifully depressing sounds (not depressing lyrics, there are no real lyrics) then listen to Sigur Ros' untitled album


----------



## olesilentone

My favourite. Captures that feeling of being so mired in the "darkness and desolation", yet still retains the will to push forward.


----------



## philosophy

Ottis Redding - Sitting on the dock in the bay

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lord Winter

You've had your last regrets
Reached your final depths
Deepest pits
Stepped aside for the world to pass you by
Chose to leave the fear
You are stuck in a world of deadlocks
This time it's real
This time it's for real


----------



## gusstaf

Jeremy Messersmith has some great songs dealing with depression

It's really a shame that more people don't know about him.


----------



## theCARS1979

Pink Floyd's the Dark Side of the Moon, the song Time, and Brain Damage, 1972


----------



## erasercrumbs

This is about as far from pop music as you can get, so take that into consideration if you choose to push play. The Residents are an acquired taste.


----------



## Zerix

Belly - Time Alone. Rap, but really damn good, dark, rap.


----------



## Camelleone

Lana del rey songs is kind of frustrated.

Alone again by Gilbert is a lonely song.


----------



## Omgblood

[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Farideh

Well this may sound lame but I have a few. Shade by Silverchair and Misfits by Third Eye Blind. They are both really good songs.


----------



## Tibble

good chillout song. It's about wanting to escape this world :3


----------



## xTKsaucex

I cried when I first I heard this. Just because I was in such a bad place at the time.

'Will you take me to the other side, cos here I don't belong'


----------



## AmericanZero

Secretaz said:


> Do you know some good songs about depression or loneliness? Share them


I declare myself the winner of this contest lol.


----------



## CordyRae

The Replacements -Here comes a regular


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

AmericanZero said:


> I declare myself the winner of this contest lol.


It's been a long time since I last listened to this song, I love it along with their song Cold my faves.Thanks for posting.

Shinedown - Breaking Inside






I caught a chill 
and it's still frozen on my skin 
I think about why 
*I'm alone, by myself 
No one else to explain* 
how far do I go? 
No one knows 
*If the end is so much better, why don't we just live forever? *
Don't tell me I'm the last one in line 
Don't tell me I'm too late this time


----------



## forbidden

Anything by staind...more specifically though, the dysfunctional album.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations




----------



## chillLifter

this almost brought me to tears. Been on repeat for the past hours. This really hit home.


----------



## Nefury




----------



## BoBooBoo

I know most people think they are a joke (to each his own, right?), but this one gets me every time.

Lullaby by Nickelback



> Well, I know the feeling
> Of finding yourself stuck out on the ledge
> And there ain't no healing
> From cutting yourself with the jagged edge
> I'm telling you that, it's never that bad
> Take it from someone who's been where you're at
> Laid out on the floor
> And you're not sure you can take this anymore
> 
> _and this verse_
> 
> Please let me take you
> Out of the darkness and into the light
> 'Cause I have faith in you
> That you're gonna make it through another night
> Stop thinking about the easy way out
> There's no need to go and blow the candle out
> Because you're not done
> You're far too young
> And the best is yet to come


Lyrics from AZLyrics.com

I'm not a fan of the video, so I'm posting this instead...


----------



## BoBooBoo

I've got massive YouTube embed fail.

Link of the video in my post above.


----------



## xTKsaucex

there are so many good lyrics in this song that I can think of several individuals in life it could refer to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Beamer

You can take the road that takes you to the stars now 
I can take the road that'll see me through
I can take the road that'll see me through

Simple, but it carries a lot of meaning for me as I watch most others that I've known or were close to me go somewhere in life, finding love, functioning in society... even the person I loved most has moved on to someone better. I have pretty much accepted that loneliness is a permanent aspect of my life, and that rather than enjoying a rich existence full of meaningful connections with other human beings, I will just be trying to get by and survive until I can't anymore.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Don't know if this was already posted, but "Why" by Lily Allen is one of my favorites (as well as anything by Tori Amos).

It might be the most true for those with moderate SAS like me who have several "friends" but have a hard time getting close to them and still feel lonely.


----------



## Heyoki

Not sure if this fits in here....


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick




----------



## estse




----------



## dawnbug

Massive attack - paradise circus 
Phantomgram - when I'm small
Pretty depressing songs but very good ones


----------



## et1991

http://www.4shared.com/audio/8nmYKAaA/The_Odd_Angry_Shot_-_Who_Cares.html

Beautiful song I'm sure not many people have heard.


----------



## Stillill

CordyRae said:


> The Replacements -Here comes a regular


Great choice and damn great band! Alot of good stuff posted on here already but I don't think these have been....

Dan Andriano - It's Gonna Rain All Day





Pegboy - Strong Reaction


----------



## Ali477

Such a good song Mick Jones's vocals are perfect.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## estse




----------



## typemismatch

Witchita Lineman


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## pythonesque

I see Nirvana's "I Ate My Elf and It Was Dry" made the list already. 

Also:


----------



## Chil

R.E.M - Everybody hurts, I always listen to it when I feel like that. Makes me feel better, little bit more hopeful.


----------



## Lesprit descalier

Believe - The Bravery

Mad World - Michael Andrews and Gary Jules

The Funeral - Band of Horses


----------



## Joe

I've only looked at the first page so sorry if this has already came up a ton of times:


----------



## estse




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## donnyB

I created a website all about songs about depression. If people like it, I'll add a lot more stuff. I got tired of looking around for these songs and decided to put them all on one place.

I think my all time favorite song about depression is Beyond the Realm of Death by Judas Priest. It's a great song and very sad/emotional. Read the lyrics as you listen and you really get a lot out of it.

Here's the song
My Favorite Song About Depression

Here are some of the lyrics.

He had enough
He couldn't take any more
He'd found a place
In his mind and slammed the door...

I hope people like it.


----------



## brainstew




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Idk if anyone mention this one

www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3j_fdSpkmE


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Welcome to my life - simple plan

www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0U0AlLVqpk


----------



## BeaT

I haven't killed anybody, but when I'm kinda down I really feel the shame and guilt in this song.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm playing alone with my poisoned dreams.


----------



## TheFather




----------



## GoingUnderground

Almost everything by The Smiths.


----------



## rawfulz




----------



## Seven Faces

Radiohead- How to disappear completely


----------



## To22




----------



## Disintegration




----------



## BeyondOsiris

This is one of the best I've ever heard. Great lyrics too.


----------



## AceEmoKid

dark take: 



lighter take:


----------



## pati




----------



## pati




----------



## probably offline

I can't listen to this album anymore because I listened to it so much while I was suicidal(which pains me because it's great).


----------



## estse

A song about loneliness, alienation, and unrequited love by a far-left leaning punk band:






And another about lost love on the same album:


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## soupbasket

Down in a Hole by Alice in Chains


----------



## Eir

Alone by Dinosaur Jr.





Dying by Hole





Sad Eyes- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

GoingUnderground said:


> Almost everything by The Smiths.


Haha so true.....

This by Shinedown has some interesting imagery, and I like the lyric "I Wonder if the things I did were just.... to be different"


----------

